# Ariens Dual Attachment Belt Kit



## CantonDan (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,
I have a Ariens 924125 (ST111528LE) snow thrower and want to add the dual belt attachment kit if I can. The model is not listed as compatible, but I'm guessing I can make it work if there are only a few tweaks. 

Does anyone know if the engine sheave supplied with the dual belt atttachment kit will work with the Ariens 924125 (ST111528LE) snow thrower with the Tecumseh engine? If not, are there any sources that sell an engine sheave that would work with this engine and provide a dual v-belt pully?

Any other thoughts or considerations?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The one that comes with it fits a 1” shaft and key is built in so no sleeves will work unfortunately


----------



## CantonDan (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for responding. You saved me the aggravation of buying the kit and then reaching the conclusion that it won't work. I will live with one belt. Thanks again......


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a 11538LE (926002) And the dual belt kit I put on was 72600700.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Are you sure your Tecumseh doesn’t have a one inch shaft? I’m going to be doing the same as I have a 924126 which is a 26” version (ST11526) and I’m pretty sure it has a 1” shaft but I have mine packed away to rebuild this summer, I’ll try and take a look tonight and see if they’ll fit, The big difference in the different kits are the length belts that come with it. Other than that no differences.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

The dual belt kits won’t install on 924 series machines without major fabrication. Their isn’t enough room between the end of the engine’s crankshaft and where the tractor connects to attachments.

I’ve been using a single belt (1/2x38) with a 3” pulley on a 12hp OHV and 32” bucket for years. No slippage issues or eating through belts. 

Are you having slippage issues?

The tension pulley arm would need to be completely reengineered to fit a pulley wide enough.

They dual pulley on the auger side would need to be cut out, welded and balanced onto the pulley hub of 924 series impeller shaft. 

Lots and lots of work


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Guess you just saved me some trouble, I AM a machinist and fabricate a LOT but if there isn’t a need then won’t do it, Now the 3” pulley has me thinking lol


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you have an impeller kit? Best bang for buck performance increase. 

3” pulley on the crankshaft to a 9” pulley on the impeller with engine @3600rpm gives a impeller rpm of 1200.

14.25 impeller (w/impeller kit) gives 74.5 feet/tip speed. 

Seems as though increasing tip speed directly increases throwing distance, but can suffer under heavy wet snow conditions because of decreased torque.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> The dual belt kits won’t install on 924 series machines without major fabrication. Their isn’t enough room between the end of the engine’s crankshaft and where the tractor connects to attachments.
> 
> I’ve been using a single belt (1/2x38) with a 3” pulley on a 12hp OHV and 32” bucket for years. No slippage issues or eating through belts.
> 
> ...


the newer Deluxe 24 Ariens uses a dual belt system on the Auger. For what ever reasons they felt it was worth going to a dual belt system on this machine. It is powered with a 7.5 HP LCT engine.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It’s more of a them using all the same parts on the range of machines and we pay a little extra for the extra belt, as the pulley goes it doesn’t cost a lot more to make the double pulley vrs a single pulley, may even be cheaper ordering larger lots of double pillows vrs ordering smaller lots of single pulleys


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dauntae said:


> It’s more of a them using all the same parts on the range of machines and we pay a little extra for the extra belt, as the pulley goes it doesn’t cost a lot more to make the double pulley vrs a single pulley, may even be cheaper ordering larger lots of double pillows vrs ordering smaller lots of single pulleys


I get what you are saying. your theory is that it is an overall cost savings for Ariens by limiting the total number of part numbers they have to inventory and they get a better price on the upper and lower pulleys. As you say the consumer pays for the extra belt at time of purchase and every few years when they replace them. They must be purchased as a matched set. If one is a bit longer it does not work as intended. One belt does almost all of the work.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

With a dual pulley setup, you may never have to replace the belts. That has been my experience...so far.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> With a dual pulley setup, you may never have to replace the belts. That has been my experience...so far.


I recently worked on a 4 year old Ariens with dual belts on the Auger. I was told It has never been serviced. One of the belts was stretched out and not grabbing like the other one. I would say one was doing most of the work. Other than that the belts are in good condition. I can only specualate as to what happened. These are supposed to be matched sets. In ohterwords the same exact length. Perhaps the factory messed up and did not use a matched set. Or one belt really did stretch out. IDk how to explain it. These will definately need to be replaced at some point.

I am glad your belts seem to be holding up well.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am at a loss as to how one belt could stretch and not the other. I would guess the two belts were not identical.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Homesteader said:


> The dual belt kits won’t install on 924 series machines without major fabrication. Their isn’t enough room between the end of the engine’s crankshaft and where the tractor connects to attachments.
> 
> I’ve been using a single belt (1/2x38) with a 3” pulley on a 12hp OHV and 32” bucket for years. No slippage issues or eating through belts.
> 
> ...



I just picked up a 924121. according to ariens, it calls for belt 07238500 Impeller Belt I have had great results with dayco L series belts, but im not sure what this converts to.

im new to these ariens...overall seem good, but i read about alot of quirks.


----------

